# Beweise die Gültigkeit



## Need_Help1993 (16. Okt 2011)

Hallo. ich soll die gültigkeit der folgenden Gleichungen beweisen (mit Hilfe einer Wertetabelle), weiß jedoch nicht so wirklich wie das geht. kann mir jemand helfen?

1. ¬(x ^ y) = ¬x _ ¬y (deMorgan)
2. x _ (x ^ y) = x (Absorption)
3. (x _ ¬y) ^ (y _ ¬x) = (x , y)        (Wobei (x , y) genau dann wahr ist, wenn x und y den gleichen Wahrheitswert haben (¨Aquivalenz).

und eine Vereinfachung hiervon:
¬(¬x ^ ¬y) _ (x _ (x ^ y)) _ (z ^ ¬z)

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Gast2 (16. Okt 2011)

setze für x und y alle möglichen Werte ein und schau nach ob die Gleichungen erfüllt sind..


----------



## njans (16. Okt 2011)

Einfach für die linke und rechte Seite der Gleichung eine Wahrheitstabelle (oder auch Matrix) erstellen und dann diese vergleichen. wenn diese gleich sind, dann ist auch die Formel korrekt.


----------



## Final_Striker (16. Okt 2011)

wobei alle möglichen Werte heißt:


```
x  | y  |  Ausdruck 1 | Ausdruck 2
---------------------------------
 0 | 0  |   
 0 | 1  |
 1 | 0  |
 1 | 1  |
```


----------



## Gast2 (16. Okt 2011)

> wobei alle möglichen Werte heißt: [...]


Ich wollte jetzt nicht alles vorkauen


----------



## Need_Help1993 (16. Okt 2011)

okay, und wie sieht es bei der vereinfachung aus?


----------



## Final_Striker (16. Okt 2011)

da musst du einen ausdruck angeben, der das gleiche ausgibt aber einfacher ist


----------



## Firephoenix (16. Okt 2011)

Und bei der Aufgabe Tippe ich mal stark darauf, dass man beim vereinfachen es sich selbst vereinfacht indem man einfach die Regeln die man oben bewiesen hat gleich mal auf den term unten anwendet


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

okay, ich habs gestern abend mal ausprobiert, aber ich komme da auf keinen grünen zweig....

x	y	¬(x ^ y)	¬x V ¬y
0	0	     0              0
1	0	     	
0	1		
1	1	                 	

wie berechne ich denn, ob es 1 oder 0 wird? 
bzw. was macht das  ¬ ?
ich habe mir einige beispiele angeschaut, bei denen manchmal x*y gerechnet wurde oder x+y. aber wo erkenne ich, ob + oder *?


----------



## parabool (17. Okt 2011)

¬ steht für die Negation.
+ für ODER und * steht für UND

Beispielrechnung für x=0, y=1: 

¬(x ^ y)  = 1 ( 0 UND 1 ergibt 0 ; Negation davon ergibt 1)    m1 in der Tabelle unten

¬x V ¬y = 1 (Negation von 0 = 1,Negation von 1 = 0 ; 1 ODER 0 ergibt 1)  m2...



Also:
x|y|m1|m2
___________________
0|1| 1 | 1
1|0|...dasselbe Verfahren


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

okay, ich gluabe solangsam habe ich es raus. 

die tabelle wäre dan 
X Y m1  m2
0 0  1    1
0 1  1    1
1 0  1    1
1 1  0    0

bzw. eine kleine frage noch. wieso wird bei m2 der erste wert 1?
es müsste doch heißen negation 0 + negation 0 = 1+1 = 2?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

was ist denn hier bitte m1 und m2?

aber allgemein: Ergebnis 2? du meine Güte, überhaupt kein Grundverständnis?
es geht doch hier um Wahrheitswerte, 1 = true/wahr, 0 = false/falsch, 
etwas wahres und etwas wahres bleibt zusammen immer noch wahr, 1 + 1 = 1, nicht 2x wahr..

bzw. wenn es dir hilft kannst du dir auch eine 2 denken, solange es am Ende nicht 0 wird, ist es wohl true,
aber denke dir dann nicht Negation als -2 oder ähnlich komisches, Negation wechselt von wahr zu falsch,
das passt mathematisch ja auch nicht genau


----------



## parabool (17. Okt 2011)

hätte's auch ausdruck1 und ausdruck2 nennen können...


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> was ist denn hier bitte m1 und m2?
> 
> aber allgemein: Ergebnis 2? du meine Güte, überhaupt kein Grundverständnis?
> es geht doch hier um Wahrheitswerte, 1 = true/wahr, 0 = false/falsch,
> etwas wahres und etwas wahres bleibt zusammen immer noch wahr, 1 + 1 = 1, nicht 2x wahr..



ich habe das ganze einfach umgangen, indem ich meine wertetabelle anderst angeordnet habe 

die 2. Aufgabe habe ich selbst hinbekommen, aber bei der 3. hakts wieder etwas.

(x V ¬y) ^ (y V ¬x) = (x <--> y)
Wobei (x <--> y) genau dann wahr ist, wenn x und y den gleichen Wahrheitswert ha-
ben (Aquivalenz)


```
X	Y	(x V ¬y)    (y V ¬x)	(x V ¬y) ^ (y V ¬x)
0	0		1			1				1
0	1		0			2				0
1	0		2			0				0
1	1		1			1				1
```

das habe ich schon, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich mit dem x <--> (genau dann ... wenn) anstellen soll


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

der Ausdruck (x <--> y) ist wahr, genau dann wenn x y entspricht bzw. so wie du es formulierst, 
erste Zeile: x=0, y=0, du kannst doch gewiss sagen ob hier x y entspricht oder nicht?
einfach eintragen, fertig

niemals die Trivialität der Logik unterschätzen


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

klaro, d.h. das ganze wäre für die 1. und die letzte Zeile meiner Tabelle wahr? (wofür berechne ich dan überhaupt den Rest) eigentlich langt ja die X und Y spalte?


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

inwiefern sollte x und y-Spalte reichen (für was eigentlich)? 
du schreibst kein Argument, dem möchte ich mit guten Beispiel entgegentreten: 
die haben doch nicht 1 in erster und letzer Zeile, insofern kein Ersatz für eine (x <--> y)-Spalte

> wofür berechne ich dan überhaupt den Rest
welchen Rest meinst du, auch hier wäre Genauigkeit hilfreich,
überlege nochmal das Ziel der Aufgabe, sollst du nicht irgendwas zeigen/ beweisen?


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

Ich soll die Gültigkeit der Gleichungen durch eine Wertetabelle beweisen.

jetzt verwirrt mich bei der Aufgabe nur dieses x <--> y. 
Es besagt ja, dass der Audruck dan wahr ist, wenn x = y ist. Und um wieder auf die Wertetabelle zu kommen, dort wird x = y in der 1. und letzten Zeile, sofern ich das auch nur einigermaßen verstehe. weil in dem fall (1. und letzte Zeile der Tabelle) sind x und y genau gleich, drum verstehe ich nicht, wieso ich überhaupt nebendran die Ausdrücke ausrechne :rtfm:


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

wie gesagt darf das ruhig trivial sein, für x <--> y steht in der ersten und letzten Zeile eine 1, die anderen beiden Zeilen sind auch nicht zu vernachlässigen, 
dieser Verlauf ist recht deutlich, es einmal aufzuschreiben schadet aber nicht,
besonders in Hinsicht auf die Aufgabenstellung, gibt es noch eine andere Gleichung/ Spalte, die diesen Wahrheitsverlauf hat, was der nicht so leicht anzusehen ist?
wenn ja, dann ist diese offensichtlich gleichbedeutend zu x <--> y


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

okay. wäre die Aufgabe in Anbetracht der Aufgabenstellung (Gültigkeit der Gleichung mit Hilfe einer Wertetabelle beweisen) so richtig gelöst (siehe link), das Ergebnis ist grün hervorgehoben
Directupload.net - Dcqmenlf3.jpg


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

die Tabelle ist gut gefüllt und so für die richtige Lösung sicherlich hilfreich,
die grünen Markierungen würde ich an deiner Stelle aber entfernen, lassen Zweifel aufkommen ob du überhaupt verstanden hast was zu tun ist,

bevor ich das für ich aufschreibe nochmal zwei Punkte versuchen/ überlegen:
- was ist überhaupt die Aufgabe, bitte als Satz formulieren
- daraus ergibt sich quasi und sollte in der Beantwortung der Frage (seit der 5. Klasse in der Schule) nicht fehlen:
was exakt folgt denn nun aus der Tabelle, was hast du nachgewiesen? 
als Text mit Wörtern hinschreiben!, nicht die Formel ausformulieren, aber drumherum irgendetwas mitteilen


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

Beweisen Sie die Gültigkeit der folgenden Gleichungen der Booleschen Algebra mittels
Wertetabellen, d.h. weisen Sie nach, dass für beliebige Boolesche Werte x und y gilt:

(x V ¬y) ^ (y V ¬x) = (x <--> y)
Wobei (x <--> y) genau dann wahr ist, wenn x und y den gleichen Wahrheitswert haben (Aquivalenz).


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

damit habe ich bewiesen, dass dür jeden Beliebigen x oder y Wert auf beiden Seiten der Gleichung das gleiche Ergebnis rauskommt, und die Gleichung somit wahr ist


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

tja, so solls sein, was du dann mit den grünen Zellen vorhast ist mir ein Rätsel, genau wie du vorher immer schon von 'erster und letzte Zeile' gesprochen hast,
die vorletzte und die letzte Spalte stimmen in allen 4 Zeilen überein, darum geht es, alle Zeilen sind gleich wichtig, 
und für diese beiden Spalten hast du die Gleichheit nachgewiesen, 
bzw. zumindest verdeutlicht, ein Beweis ist ja immer noch eine Aufzeigung gewisser Zwischenschritte

das Ergebnis sind die letzten beiden Spalten, nicht die grünen Zellen,
wenn dann mache alle 8 Zellen grün


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

okay. vielen vielen Dank. :toll:

kleine Frage. stimmt die vereinfachung der Ausgangsformel so?

Ausgangsausdruck:    			¬(¬x ^ ¬y) V (x V (x ^ y)) V (z ^ ¬z)
1. deMorgan 				¬¬x V ¬¬y V (x V (x ^ y)) V (z ^ ¬z) 
2. doppelte Negation löst sich auf	x V y V (x V (x ^ y)) V (z ^ ¬z)
3. absorptiv					x V y V x V (z ^ ¬z)
4. Komplement				x V x V y V (0)           
                                               // hier bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich x und y einfach tauschen kann 
5. idempotent				x V y 
                      // und hier wollte ich nochmal fragen, ob ich die 0 am Ende einfach wegfallen lassen kann
                          (ja ich weiß, dass + 0 keinen Sinn machen würde, aber ich frage trotzdem mal nach)


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

(z ^ -z) könntest du am Anfang entfernen, dann nicht die ganze Zeit mitzuschleppen,
auch das innere (x ^ y) kann schnell wegfallen,

solche Schritte (zumindest im Nachhinein optimiert) vielleicht vor langwidrige De Morgan-Umwandlungen

ansonsten scheint das aus meiner Sicht gut, ja

0 als Oder verknüpft kann wegfallen, per Und verknüpft natürlich nicht, 
da müsste es doch auch Regeln zu geben,

(z ^ ¬z) wird ja zunächst auch zu 0, erst dann wird es entfernt, abhängig davon wie es verknüpft ist
edit: ok, daher kommt ja überhaupt die 0 in dem Beispiel, dachte das wäre eine andere 0


----------



## Need_Help1993 (17. Okt 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> (z ^ ¬z) wird ja zunächst auch zu 0, erst dann wird es entfernt, abhängig davon wie es verknüpft ist


klaro, dann bedanke ich mich nochmal rechtherzlich


----------



## SlaterB (17. Okt 2011)

neues Thema verschoben
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/125754-zufallswuerfel.html


----------

